# jon boat and a jack plate.



## crazymanme2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Do a search on jackplates,theres post on the subject.
A prop motor can only be brought so high & as stated your prop will start to slip.But more important is your water pickup.Starve the motor of water & you'll fry your motor.Jets I believe will go in 
6" of water wide open on plane but the best a prop might do is 8 to 10 inches.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2010)

On my 1436 jon I have a TH Marine Mini-Jacker. With the set back from the jack plate I can run with the anti ventilation plate 1 to 2 inches above the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 18, 2010)

Check out https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10425 I haven't had any problems with mine. Over 5" of set back and the cavitation plate is 2" above the bottom of my boat. I've heard (don't hold me too this) that you can raise your cavitation plate above the bottom of your boat a 1/4" - 3/8" for every inch of set back as a general rule of thumb without low water intake.

Even with a low water intake, your going to have problems in a true 6" of water. I've had 3 boats with low water pick ups and hydraulic jackplates and couldn't run in a true 6" of water. I can push the boat you see in the link above and possibly get on plane using the pods in 12" of water. I normally just Idle or TM to deeper water. I've busted to many props and shafts. I also do not like sucking up all the mud and sand into my motor.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> sweet that is what i'm talking about.do u get any slip at all?


No. It gets out of the hole fast and is fast. No gps yet.


----------

